# General Topics > Food, Feeders, Live, Frozen, Culturing, etc >  Problems with raising melanogasters

## Benedicta

Hi guys...hate to bug u guys...

I have had several bunch of melanogasters gliders but the colony could never work...

I dunno what i do is right or wrong.
I used Josh frog culture and Repashy and tried almost everything and trick but to no avail...

i house them in my office and its havin like 7-8 vivariums in there. I used to turn on the ventilation fan and the cultures dried up super fast. (temp was like 28C)
Then i turned them off and it became very humid and there was very little airflow plus the room temperature heats up to 31C
So i got a shoe rack now to house them cultures but still...the flies died and i only see a few maggots...

I have busted like 15 tubs and nothing came out...its frustrating for me...

hope u guys can help

----------

